# 19 inch wheels skyline gtr fitment



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Pm me with what you have.


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/565607-brand-new-rays-te37-sl-19x-9-1-2-j22-sale.html


----------



## demo8ii (May 10, 2017)

Will have a set of genuine BBS LM 9x19 +20 wheels for sale soon.
Currently fitted to my GTR


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

need some 19 inch rota wheels or similar if anyone has any


----------

